# Cheating Stories



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Some of these are pretty depressing.

https://thoughtcatalog.com/eric-redding/2016/09/30-of-the-most-repulsive-cheating-stories-youve-ever-read-and-wont-be-able-to-stop-reading/?utm_campaign=related&utm_source=thoughtcatalog&utm_term=eric-redding


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Some sad stories.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

wow...just wow


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank God that crap is behind me!


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

My exH told me that his brother decided to make a surprise visit to his (now ex) gf near the end of the first semester at university. He caught her in bed with another man and was so distraught he was allowed to take his semester exams later.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> My exH told me that his brother decided to make a surprise visit to his (now ex) gf near the end of the first semester at university. He caught her in bed with another man and was so distraught he was allowed to take his semester exams later.


That's so 2018! GEEZ


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

*“I heard this story from a friend who’s friends with a girl who has 4 boyfriends.*
*On her birthday, she requested that all four boyfriends buy her the same purse (neither knew of each other). The boyfriends complied, and she sold 3 of the purses for money, and kept one of them. All 4 boyfriends are extremely pleased when they see her wearing the ‘purse he got her.’*

I have to be honest.

This is genius.


----------

